# Handmade ceramic aquarium ornaments!



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I made these for myself just for fun mostly for my small school of corydoras. They adore hiding places and zip in and out of them constantly. I'm also planning on adding a small sorority to my 20G soon and I wanted hiding places in addition to the plants I still have to add. Anyways these are the three I liked enough to glaze and fire. The glaze is aquarium safe and they are water tight of course. 

Hope you like them! If anyone is interested in getting one of these for their tank please PM me. I'll be opening up some commission slots to be sent out in August. c:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow amazing ! very nice job!


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing! I just love the last one with that nice pattern, the fish must love it!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was just thinking that someone needs to do custom aquarium ornaments, and I forgot that you did!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Well as you know I don't have time to make them yet haha. 
But I will be able to this summer!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Let me know when you can, I totally have a commission for you! I PM'd the details to you on FB.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

This summer would be better for me anyway. I might be interested. Love what you have here.


----------

